# Help to ID plants



## BobDDD (Dec 3, 2008)

When I was in Hong Kong I made some pictures of the plants. Please help to ID.
I just want to add that these plants are very expensive $30-100 for small 3 stem plant. I asked the owner of the shop and they dont have english names.
I am posting more pictures.

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk223/GENAVORN/Asia aquarium/IMG_1002.jpg

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk223/GENAVORN/Asia aquarium/IMG_1003.jpg

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk223/GENAVORN/Asia aquarium/IMG_1004.jpg

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk223/GENAVORN/Asia aquarium/IMG_1005.jpg

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk223/GENAVORN/Asia aquarium/IMG_1006.jpg

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk223/GENAVORN/Asia aquarium/IMG_1007.jpg

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk223/GENAVORN/Asia aquarium/IMG_1008.jpg

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk223/GENAVORN/Asia aquarium/IMG_0999.jpg


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have no idea what that is. Are they sure it's aquatic?


----------



## BobDDD (Dec 3, 2008)

yes they are aquatic


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

SO..... did you get some of it? $30 isn't horrid. ($100 is a little steep though). 

This looks like a similar plant that I got from Dawn in Fla. She went collecting wild. It didn't make it in my tank. It was very small.


----------



## BobDDD (Dec 3, 2008)

Store wouldnt ship to US and in the airoport there was a big sign saying not to even attempt to take plants. Plant on picture this plantwas $100 for small piece. They wouldnt allow to make pictures in the store but ...

Just some more nice tanks
---------- Just nice tanks

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk223/GENAVORN/Asia aquarium/IMG_0895.jpg

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk223/GENAVORN/Asia aquarium/IMG_0893.jpg

http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk223/GENAVORN/Asia aquarium/?action=view&current=IMG_0858.jpg

http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk223/GENAVORN/Asia aquarium/?action=view&current=IMG_0832.jpg

http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk223/GENAVORN/Asia aquarium/?action=view&current=IMG_0848.jpg


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

I remember this plant!

Dr. Tran over at Planted Tank got some from a friend from hong kong. "Cost 100USD for a little wad"
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/63918-mini-thousand-hand.html

Still an unknown plant. Did they having it growing in carpets over there?


----------



## BobDDD (Dec 3, 2008)

yes they did. It was growing as carpet.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I guess it's a Selaginella, perhaps the same species that is often sold as a cheap potted plant:
http://www.odsitalia.it/storeimgs/selaginella apoda 48.jpg
http://www.agarden.cn/html/hh/guanyezhiwu/caobenguanyezhiwu/20070509/3045.html
I don't know if the name S. apoda used in horticulture is correct, because the real S. apoda, Meadow Spike-moss (not a real moss!), native in the U.S., looks different.
However, it's a terrestrial plant.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The last picture in the series looks like a moss---a very large moss. You can see this moss to the right of the mystery plant in picture #2. The mystery plant is a lot smaller, but definitely is not a moss because it has roots. Whatever it is, it looked as though it had been growing emersed. I wouldn't pay 100 bucks for it!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The large moss in the last picture looks like Rhodobryum roseum, a widespread terrestrial moss in the northern hemisphere:
http://www.hlasek.com/rhodobryum_roseum_aj8776.html
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/i...Rhodobryum+roseum&title_tag=Rhodobryum+roseum


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The selaginella called S. "apoda" by gardeners (that IMO may be the same species as the "100 USD plant") is cultivated under the name Selaginella rotundifolia in the botan. garden of Goettingen:

















A branch upside down (background: millimeter scale):


----------

